# Homestead in Wi for sale



## gohammergo (Dec 18, 2005)

Howdy all land seekers. We are selling a 5 acre homestead/hobby farm in Northern Wisconsin. It is right next to Park Falls. This used to be a working farm with cows, horses, pigs and chickens. There is a small house on the property, plus a garage, hay shed, and a couple other small outbuildings. The buildings are all in need of repair. The land is actually in two parcels, which would be great if two families wanted to go together on this. One parcel had a mobile home on it and as such has electric service, septic, etc. This is an awesome piece of land for getting back to the land. The price is reasonable on this and we will possibly offer some kind of terms on this. I will try to hook up a link to some pictures I took of the place. Do some research on Park Falls and if it suits you then email us with a phone number and any questions and we will contact you. There is a link to our email on the picture page.

http://www.goathillranch.com/parkfalls.html

Thanks to all who take the time to look at this and best wishes.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you have a price in mind for this land?


----------



## gohammergo (Dec 18, 2005)

We are asking in the neighborhood of $20,000 right now. There is some room for negotiation if we find a cash buyer. This is the first land we have sold, so are not experienced with such things, title search fess, what the closing costs would be and things of that nature. All of the taxes are up to date and there are no liens of any kind on the land. Thanks for asking.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I sent a link to my brother in New Berlin. If my wife was not so in love with warm weather, I'd be asking for more pictures and a google earth link!

I love the Park Falls area (Grouse hunting capital of the world!)...best of luck to you on the sale. I wish I were buying it!


Tim


----------



## gohammergo (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for the link sharing. There is a lot of great hunting in that area. We saw a cougar cross the road in front of us on the way to Fifield.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

My email is messed up, I will send you a pm


----------

